# B-17 pictures



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Someone mentioned the updated avionics?


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

I'll post some pre and post processed pics for Chicago in a new thread.


----------



## JohnnyRoaster (Oct 28, 2008)

It was very funny for me to run across this thread. I happened on a Collings Foundation reenactment of a WWII battle at their location in Stow, MA last October. They have an incredible car collection and convinced me I needed a new M3. I wish I had gone for a ride in their P-51 Mustang while I was there.

Thanks for the great photos. They are fighting some new government legislation that could prevent them from air shows in the future.


----------

